# Is it possible for a woman to have a normal lump like an Adams apple



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I still have all the same symptoms as before and as my appointment with my endo ended up being useless I need to decide whether or not to go to my gp again I am hopefully getting my blood results back tomorrow. The fullness feeling is in all of my neck but the lump in my neck is up a bit like a big Adams apple is there a chance it's normal


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Has the lump always been there?

It does not sound normal to me.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Honestly I have no idea because if it has always been there it has never annoyed before but has been annoying me for months now and is visible when I tilt my head back. It's way to big to be an Adams apple but is in the upper part of my neck. When I grab it at both sides it feels firm and I can move it slightly and it makes a weird noise like it is rubbing against something I will add a picture later as I am on my mobile and heading to work ☺


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

here are some picures


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

It looks like your thyroid is swollen to me. Goiter.

Have you ever had an ultrasound?


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Yea in 2013 and the endo who discharged me on Friday said there was absolutely no way I needed an utrasound because the one I had done in 2013 was normal and even though my thyroid has nodules everyone's thyroid does :0


----------

